# shampoo for boxers and how often?



## jboboxer (Jul 9, 2009)

My vet told me I could use Aveeno for my dog and that it was near impossible to over wash my boxer puppy. He said if I wanted to wash my boxer every week with aveeno it's not a problem.

I'm not sure aveeno for humans is the best thing for my dog and if it's not, is there any recommendations for boxers and how often for a female puppy that's 3 months old.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

jboboxer said:


> My vet told me I could use Aveeno for my dog and that it was near impossible to over wash my boxer puppy. He said if I wanted to wash my boxer every week with aveeno it's not a problem.
> 
> I'm not sure aveeno for humans is the best thing for my dog and if it's not, is there any recommendations for boxers and how often for a female puppy that's 3 months old.
> 
> Thanks in advance



I don't recommend people use human shampoo's on pets, but many do without problems. There are way to many GREAT pet shampoos, made for dogs that work better, and are not expensive. Any pet shampoo you like will work for your pup. Some favorites are Tropiclean, Fresh N Clean, and Veterinary Formula, all found at petsomethings. Make sure to follow the dilution ratios on the bottles...most shampoos are made to BE diluted and should be in order to be cost effective and easier to rinse. The most important part of bathing your dog is making sure ALL the shampoo is rinsed out. I recommend purchasing a sprayer that attaches to your tub, etc. rather than the "pour" method. Very hard to thoroughly rinse without the pressure of a sprayer. Shampoo residue left in the coat and on the skin can be drying and irritating, causing itching and scratching. Yes, you can bath her as often as you like, weekly, monthly, or daily..LOL As long as you are diluting and rinsing thoroughly.  Show dogs are often bathed daily.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

I like tropiclean. And my boxers get bathed every 4-6 months - they are very clean dogs. Of course when they're pups they need it a bit more.


----------



## jboboxer (Jul 9, 2009)

How is "FURminator deShedding Shampoo for Dogs & Cats"? I shop at amazon often and see it's one of the best sellers. It says it works great for long or short haired dogs and I see the reviews are pretty impressive.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

That is very strange for a vet to say that. I would think they would be concerned about stripping the dogs natural oils from his/her coat and causing skin issues. Use caution in doing so. Better yet, get a good quality pet shampoo like Miracle Coat and use only as needed. A short hair breed like a Boxer would probably be just fine with one bath every few months unless he gets all muddy or something. Brushing at least once a week will also help to keep his/her coat in tip top condition without over drying.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

jboboxer said:


> How is "FURminator deShedding Shampoo for Dogs & Cats"? I shop at amazon often and see it's one of the best sellers. It says it works great for long or short haired dogs and I see the reviews are pretty impressive.



I haven't found it useful as a groomer. Never seen a difference myself.


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow. That is very surprising to me that a vet would tell you to use human shampoo and bathe that often. Having been a Boxer owner for close over ten years now I can tell you that bathing that often is not a good idea, nor is it needed. (Unless they get into something really nasty of course). Like Boxmein said, Boxers are VERY clean dogs. I also only bathe my boy maybe 4 times a year. I use a good oatmeal shampoo or a mild puppy shampoo.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I have a boxer mix and our vet said not to wash her very often unless necessary bc they can be prone to getting rashes and other skin conditions. I use an oatmeal shampoo bc its very gentle on her skin. But definitely you dont wanna be cleaning your dog every week bc it will remove all the oils from its skin and give it a greater risk of skin irritation


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

pittsabowawa said:


> I have a boxer mix and our vet said not to wash her very often unless necessary bc they can be prone to getting rashes and other skin conditions. I use an oatmeal shampoo bc its very gentle on her skin. But definitely you dont wanna be cleaning your dog every week bc it will remove all the oils from its skin and give it a greater risk of skin irritation


Using a proper pet formulated shampoo with not strip the oils in the dog's coat. Frequent bathing with good pet shampoos will not increase the risk of skin conditions. That is an old wives tale.


----------

